# What are DTrace Probes, and do I need them?



## poorandunlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

I see DTrace Probes offered as a compile-time option/flag on many ports, and it's selected by default on the very vast majority of the ports for which it's available...  As far as I can understand, though, DTrace Probes is just a debugging facility...  I never programmed enough to really get into debugging, though I could probably understand an example if someone wanted to pencil one out for me...

I don't understand why they'd be turned on by default if all they do is allow easier debugging...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 12, 2017)

I understand it is for debugging: see WIKI.


----------

